# Wuste vegas?



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Wondering how many CC's going.... I'm debating on taking my Fahrenheit GTI or the CC....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Take the CC cuz im going now!!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll be there as well :wave:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea we're gonna have a nice CC presence they're....we're gonna have to take some pics together for sureic:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hey where are u guys staying at and how long u staying for?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll be staying at the host hotel. Palace Station. I'll be there from Friday (hopefully I can find a caravan to join) and leaving either Sunday night, or Monday afternoon


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be there in my black CC. Staying at a condo 3 miles from palace station. I look forward to seeing your guys' rides.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope to get all our cars together for some pictures ic:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah palace station here too... Me and my friends are driving a day before and staying in Surprise AZ then cruise to Vegas on Thursday with more people 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone else doing the cruise from
AZ to Vegas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea were gonna stay at the palms and be there til Sunday


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm I live here and didn't know about this...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BOOM!!!!....i booked my room at palace station....ill be there from Thursday to Sunday :beer:


----------



## 411big (Oct 28, 2012)

I cant wait for wuste!


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Man I wish that was closer. It's a 37 hour drive for me. 

I would have loved to meet up with you guys. 

I know it's early but anyone of you going to h20? If really like to meet you guys in person.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Man I wish that was closer. It's a 37 hour drive for me.
> 
> I would have loved to meet up with you guys.
> 
> I know it's early but anyone of you going to h20? If really like to meet you guys in person.


That would be cool if u could make it but understand its a ways from u....this is the H20 for us west coast guys


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

NRGCC said:


> Hmm I live here and didn't know about this...


No idea how you've missed it!



AZ_CC said:


> BOOM!!!!....i booked my room at palace station....ill be there from Thursday to Sunday :beer:


See you there! (I host the event)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

SoCalDubber said:


> See you there! (I host the event)


Sweet i can't wait....this is my first big car show event and am really looking forward to it


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Shut up Sean. Stop rubbing it in


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Shut up Sean. Stop rubbing it in


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hey u have H20 to go to


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome see you guys there we can come up with something and get all the CC's for a photo shoot 

I did this with my friends maybe we can make one with CC's only 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That would be awesome to do a pic like that!!!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

All CC pic at Wuste? Count me in!!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I think were gonna have a good presence there


----------



## Eberyk (May 21, 2007)

take the fahrenheit BIATCH!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be there.
Driving from So Cal friday staying at Excalibur!

My guess is about 10-15 CCs in total. There are more that will show up that don't post up here.
Look forward to seeing all the AZ CCs I see on here.


Any other K04 CCs going to be there?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea theres gonna be some silent ones show up....i wanna check out ur CC sword, ur k04 right?....maybe we can get a fun run or two in


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Your friend with the black/blue jetta is in bad need of paint correction/detailing. I can see swirls from 300 yds out.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea theres gonna be some silent ones show up....i wanna check out ur CC sword, ur k04 right?....maybe we can get a fun run or two in


I am down

My car is pretty much stock but suspension, rims and motor. So don't expect much.

Yes K04. Yes DSG.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> I'll be there.
> Driving from So Cal friday staying at Excalibur!
> 
> Any other K04 CCs going to be there?


What time you driving out from SoCal? I'm planing on leaving from Ventura around 7-8 am to meet up with the NorCal group in Barstow.

I might be K04 after Fastivus. It all depends on if they have the same deal they had last year or not.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I am down
> 
> My car is pretty much stock but suspension, rims and motor. So don't expect much.
> 
> Yes K04. Yes DSG.


SWEET i cant wait!!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> What time you driving out from SoCal? I'm planing on leaving from Ventura around 7-8 am to meet up with the NorCal group in Barstow.
> 
> I might be K04 after Fastivus. It all depends on if they have the same deal they had last year or not.


I dunno yet some time in the am. I have a friend coming up from Huntington Beach first so I am dependent on him and he can be unreliable.

K04 is amazing. But I only bought one because I got it on sale + free install + free software.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> SWEET i cant wait!!!


I would like to see the water/meth setup you have. I am debating this or just another IC. You guys also have mods that I didn't know existed. Maybe we can coordinate a CC parking section at the show. Not literally coordinate, just park near eachother when spotted. If we get too intermixed with the rest I will never figure out who owns what and their relation to vortex SN.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> I dunno yet some time in the am. I have a friend coming up from Huntington Beach first so I am dependent on him and he can be unreliable.
> 
> K04 is amazing. But I only bought one because I got it on sale + free install + free software.


I hear you on unreliable friends. I originally had 5 people that were supposed to roll with me, but now it's just 1 coming with me. 

The only way I'll buy it is if I can get it on sale, and they do the install for free. I'm really hoping that they have the same deal they had last year.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I would like to see the water/meth setup you have. I am debating this or just another IC. You guys also have mods that I didn't know existed. Maybe we can coordinate a CC parking section at the show. Not literally coordinate, just park near eachother when spotted. If we get too intermixed with the rest I will never figure out who owns what and their relation to vortex SN.



Yea man no problem, we can chat it up over there....we for sure need to all get together for some pics and stuff.

Heres my number so anyone going can hit me up or whatever, ill be there Thursday til Sunday 

Sean
602-770-0320


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> I hear you on unreliable friends. I originally had 5 people that were supposed to roll with me, but now it's just 1 coming with me.
> 
> The only way I'll buy it is if I can get it on sale, and they do the install for free. I'm really hoping that they have the same deal they had last year.


I am in West Covina, where are you going to be coming from? I am hoping to head out around 8 or 9.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> I am in West Covina, where are you going to be coming from? I am hoping to head out around 8 or 9.


I'll be going 101 to the 134 to 210 to the 15 to Barstow. For the big cruise down to Vegas. I believe that they will be leaving Barstow around 12.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys wana get a CC group started? Ill get some stickers made before Wuste and bring them. Hit me with a name and design idea.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

X37 said:


> You guys wana get a CC group started? Ill get some stickers made before Wuste and bring them. Hit me with a name and design idea.



Yea man thats what were leaning on doing.....me, Rico and sword are in for sure....pics, mini cruise, dinner/drinks and some fun runs....lex20 is going too and is gonna be going on the big AZ caravan, but idk what his plans and stuff are when were up there he hasnt been on too much lately.

Stickers would be bad ass though!!!!!


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Your friend with the black/blue jetta is in bad need of paint correction/detailing. I can see swirls from 300 yds out.


Yeah he did turtle wax black box and looks like a different car... He is also going 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea man thats what were leaning on doing.....me, Rico and sword are in for sure....pics, mini cruise, dinner/drinks and some fun runs....lex20 is going too and is gonna be going on the big AZ caravan, but idk what his plans and stuff are when were up there he hasnt been on too much lately.
> 
> Stickers would be bad ass though!!!!!


I'm down, my cc is basically stock Except for suspension and some details... 

Also I hate stickers but for waste I'm putting a lot of them just for fun! 

See you guys in AZ and the rest in Vegas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hell yea its gonna be sweet with all us CCs

heres my number for whoever is going, hit me up when u get there....ill be there Thursday 

602-770-0320


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Hell yea its gonna be sweet with all us CCs
> 
> heres my number for whoever is going, hit me up when u get there....ill be there Thursday
> 
> 602-770-0320


I'm still meeting you in AZ right?

My number is 915 238 0759 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Give me names on what this little group could be called and ill try to design a sticker


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Not good at names but maybe west coast CC's ?

Desert CC's



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

SWCC(south west CC's) and a sketch of the cc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't want to exclude any potential members from EastCoast or anywhere else.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How about just wuste 2013 and a outlined CC....maybe set it in the nevada state outline or with dice somewhere


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> How about just wuste 2013 and a outlined CC....maybe set it in the nevada state outline or with dice somewhere


I like that! ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you guys ready??





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> Are you guys ready??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM READY!!!!....and the CC will be ready by tmrw night....im gonna wash, wax and vacuum

Car looks pretty sweet like that Alex :thumbup:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Bahaha. I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

Almost 600 miles in 1 tank?? That's pretty good considering I was driving 85-90 most of the time 











I'm currently in a hotel here in AZ about 5 mins from where the cruise leaves tomorrow  getting charged... Literally 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Dang u are all plugged in lol see u tmrw man :beer:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pulling an all nighter so I can sleep at 5PM and wake up at 2AM to leave my house at 330AM. If you're on XBox Live and want to play CoD tonight my tag is XThirtySeven


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Got the Solo-Werks coils on today... VERY happy! Come check the car out in their booth...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Solo werks look amazing....i will be getting some here in the near future once my racelands get annoying


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

SoCalDubber said:


> Got the Solo-Werks coils on today... VERY happy! Come check the car out in their booth...


Car looks good. Remind me what wheels those are, size, offset ect.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Had a nice cruise up from Phoenix....we had about 40 or so cars....heres some pics of just a couple cars, theres a few more and i bet there'll be even more tmrw


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> Got the Solo-Werks coils on today... VERY happy! Come check the car out in their booth...


I love my solowerks... And look at those wheels I want them!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Had a nice cruise up from Phoenix....we had about 40 or so cars....heres some pics of just a couple cars, theres a few more and i bet there'll be even more tmrw



See you guys here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

@lex20th said:


> See you guys here!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer:


----------

